# Where to buy wider 'lip' for bbs rxII?



## BlueCee (Aug 17, 2004)

Just bought a set of 16" RX IIs, was wondering where I could get a lip to extend a pair of my new rims to fit in 225s?


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Where to buy wider 'lip' for bbs rxII? (BlueCee)*

the BBS RXII has a face/barrel design, instead of a barrel/lip design like most other style BBS.
so you would have to look for wider barrels not lips.
not too sure where to get wider barrels for the BBS RXIIs..
i dont think i've ever seen any widened OEM BBS RXIIs


----------



## BlueCee (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: Where to buy wider 'lip' for bbs rxII? (eurobred)*

Oh man so they are not made for RXIIs huh? Well why bother incorporating the design into the wheel if there are no aftermarket options to widen it?


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Where to buy wider 'lip' for bbs rxII? (BlueCee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlueCee* »_Oh man so they are not made for RXIIs huh? Well why bother incorporating the design into the wheel if there are no aftermarket options to widen it?

not saying that there arent wider barrels out there, i was just stating i've never seen OEM BBS RXIIs widened


----------



## BlueCee (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: Where to buy wider 'lip' for bbs rxII? (eurobred)*

Alright thanks I just checked out the BBS site, none available. Time to hit ebay.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Where to buy wider 'lip' for bbs rxII? (BlueCee)*

Are you talking about the stock RXIIs that came from VW on the MkIV Jetta Wolfsburg Editions? I'm pretty sure they were only made for VW and only come with 6.5inch rims.


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: Where to buy wider 'lip' for bbs rxII? (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_Are you talking about the stock RXIIs that came from VW on the MkIV Jetta Wolfsburg Editions? I'm pretty sure they were only made for VW and only come with 6.5inch rims.


yea i believe hes only talking about the OEM ones that came on the mark4 jettas


----------



## BlueCee (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: Where to buy wider 'lip' for bbs rxII? (eurobred)*

Yep those ones. Does anybody know the stock tire sizes of these?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Where to buy wider 'lip' for bbs rxII? (BlueCee)*

They came with 205/55-16 - 225/50-16 will also fit but it's a little wide for a 6.5inch wheel.


----------



## BlueCee (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: Where to buy wider 'lip' for bbs rxII? (dennisgli)*

Thanks! But anybody know where I can lip extensions for this? I want to put 225s but I don't want to look like I'm driving on balloons


----------

